# Stroker McGurk Ghost of America Flying Car Kit Review MPC866



## hpiguy (Jun 9, 2005)

Video review of the re-released Stroker McGurk Ghost of America Flying Car. 
Neat retro kit, in 1/18 scale. Low parts count should make for a quick build.
Fit of the major parts is still good after all these years.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I thought I knew all of the quirky kar kits, but never heard of this one before. 

I heard of Stroker McGurk, but only from old magazines.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I appreciate your letting us know about these re-releases. I already had a nearly complete McGurk on the surfboard sitting on a shelf on display, but got the complete new release, as well as this car kit. I never knew these kits existed at all. 

Do you know if there will be more released in this series?


----------

